

NASA-Funded Research Discovers Life Built With Toxic Chemical (Official) - strooltz
http://www.nasa.gov/topics/universe/features/astrobiology_toxic_chemical.html

======
kyleniemeyer
well, it isn't extraterrestrial life, but it's still pretty damn cool- so I'll
take it!

